# Drying MJ



## theyorker (Mar 29, 2007)

I would like to be able to use my closet to start flowering my next group of plants as soon as this group is done.  How dry does the air have to be when hanging these plants?  Can I hang them from the rafters in my attic?  I live in a tropical climate in a single family, one story house and there are vents in the overhang so the air can circulate a little, but it still gets hot and humid up there.  Anyone want to opine as to whether or not I could use this space to dry and cure my bud?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 29, 2007)

*I wouldn't risk it man not if it gets humid. The last thing ya wanna do is end up with moldy buds.  Get your self a large carboard box and hang them in there. I have seen people hang them on those small cloths racks for drying. You know the one's i'm talking about? *


----------



## theyorker (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah I know what you mean.  When the buds are drying how much do they stink?  I would think the odor would be pretty strong, right?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 29, 2007)

*To be honest i would say it all depends on the strain. You can cover the smell up real easy with one of those scented candles.  *


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 29, 2007)

Don't hang em just put them straight into brown paper bag and make sure you let it breath twice a day and dont crimp the top of the bag to much just fluffely put the buds in and roll the top of the bag a few times! 
Peace, 55


----------

